# NetBeans Notizen



## Javinner (13. Sep 2017)

```
/**Beispiel
    * zwei uebergebene Zahlen werden dividiert;
    * wenn Divisor = 0, Warnmeldung, @return 0;
    *
    * java.lang.Math.signum(double d)
    * java.lang.Math.signum(float f)
    * java.lang.Ingeger.signum(int i)
    * java.lang.Long.signum(long i)
    *
    * @param a Divident
    * @param b Divisor
    * @return Quotent
    */
    static double dividieren(double a, double b)
    {
        if(Math.signum(b) != 0) {
            return a / b;
        } else {
            System.out.println("Division durch Null ist"
                    + "\nnicht erlaubt!");
            return 0;
        }
    }
```
Hallo,

habe beschlossen, mich in das Buch "Java ist auch eine Insel" einzulesen.
Da es hier und da einiges gibt, was ich gerne festhalten würde, frage ich mich,
wie ich dabei am besten vorgehe. Ich habe gesehen, dass man eine leere Datei erstellen kann, weiß aber nicht, ob es ratsam ist, so zu notieren.
Wie gehe ich hier am besten vor, bzw., welcher Datei-Typ eignet sich am besten dafür?


----------



## Robat (13. Sep 2017)

Wenn es was allgemeines ist, was nicht direkt zu einem Codeschnipsel gehört, würde ich auch einfach eine .txt Datei nehmen. Die kannst du in Netbeans öffnen und dort wunderbar mitschreiben.
Wenn es sich allerdings um Notizen handelt, die auf eine bestimmte Stelle im Code zeigen, würde ich wohl eher auf die alten Kommentare setzen und direkt am Code kommentieren.

Sicherlich gibts aber auch noch andere Wege wie zb. Diagramme / MindMaps - je nach dem an was für Notizen du da gedacht hast / wie du es dir am besten merken kannst.


----------



## Javinner (13. Sep 2017)

Habe gerade gesehen, dass, wenn man nach den Begriffen sucht, NetBeans diese Datei garnicht anzeigt. Da fahre ich wohl mit einer Textdatei besser.

Danke für die Antwort.
LG Javinner


----------

